# f/w auto water changer



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's an idea i came up with that will automatically change water in a freshwater tank. No plans to build it to date, but wanted to share/save the idea. It uses 2 tanks, a fresh water, and waste water tank. A pump pushes water into the display tank until it overflows through an elbow that is drilled in the back of the tank and drains into the waste water tank. The solenoids relays and float switches act as safe guards so every part of the system is protected against overflowing.

Tell me what you think!

arrow show basic water flow

red- wiring

light blue- fresh water

blue - tank water

brown - waste water


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

another version i saw online, simpler, only catch is it has to be ro/di water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ever since I toured a wholesaler, I've wanted an auto-water change system. If you plumb all your tanks together in a system, you can use one big filter and do water changes with valves. 

I've seen one system that looks easier than plumbing tanks. You plump one big holding tank for treating water (or fill it with a hose) and connect a pump to a hose to a screened PVC U with a screen that you put over the side of a tank. There is a float or sensor in the U such that you can use it to fill (with auto shutoff) or remove (pump to sink with auto shutoff) water from the tank. You only have to move it from tank to tank. 

But for only one tank, I like your idea. If I were building or remodeling a house, I would be very tempted to build tanks into the walls with their own plumbing.


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

I plumbed my 75 with freshwater right into the tank from a spigot below. When I'm feeling adventurous again, I'm going to run a 1 1/2" PVC pipe from inside the cabinet down to a sump in the basement so when I want to vac my tank, I can just run the siphon tube down into the PVC pipe and go truly bucketless.


----------

